# The litter at one week old



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi all, 

For all you puppy photo fanatics out there here is the litter at one week. Nice and chubby from lots of milk, nom nom nom! 

Enjoy!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ah, lovely, they will change so quickley, can't wait for next weeks update


----------



## claire71 (Jan 9, 2012)

Goergeous little babies, which one is your little girl?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Turi ... 

Yep I enjoyed  oh wow I do melt with puppies ....


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Aaaaw! Little sleeping puppies...gorgeous! Thank you for posting. xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Not sure yet Claire - we have a choice of two and they're both pale 

Our name list has expanded and now that we've a range of names that we liked we're going to decide when we see her (as you've all probably worked out by now I'm very indecisive )

So, this is our list:

Roo
Saffy
Lyra
Pumpkin
Ivy
Luna
Winnie
Bea

x


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

They are so cute, I have less than a week now till we pick up our puppy  Before you know it your little girl will be with you

Anna x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

love Winnie nice distinctive sound and she will whine!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

So cute, squidgy little bundles of fluff


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Ah how cute. You've got the two names that were on my list, Wynny and Ivy. Hubby didn't want to be seen to be calling Ivy  when out walking hence Wynny. Another name I liked after we'd named her was Elsie. You'll know what to call her as soon as you see her


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

little chubby babies!!!!!!! so adorable


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I like Roo and Bea  ...

Turi can we have weekly updates on your puppy .. we will feel really part of it 

& lets face it we need some fun


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Aww gorgeous pups  Name choosing is so hard! x


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

Ahhhh I love those tubby tummies!! They are gorgeous! We had Winnie at the top of our list (as in Winnie the cockapoo ) but once I met her the name Hope jumped at me.... You will know what name will suit her as soon as you see her!

xx


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

How lovely Turi, they look fab. I love it when photos come through!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes weekly updates will be brill! Not sure whether it's just the photo but the one at the bottom looks like it has a gorgeous rich golden tone to its coat. They are all gorgeous though!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Ahh turi, i can't believe you are only having one.................


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Katie .. dont encourage her .. she will have 2


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

...................


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

You are a naughty gal ... keep it up ... ha ha ha


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Yes weekly updates will be brill! Not sure whether it's just the photo but the one at the bottom looks like it has a gorgeous rich golden tone to its coat. They are all gorgeous though!


Can we have some more Biscuit pics .. let see a lovely F1b coat Jane xxx pleaseeeee


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Cute puppies!!! X


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Soooooooo cute


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Can we have some more Biscuit pics .. let see a lovely F1b coat Jane xxx pleaseeeee


Will try and get some updates soon! Not much change from the last pics except for the apricot around his eyes and top of head has faded. The other markings are unchanged and I really hope he keeps the colour on his ears. I see Honey still has hers so fingers crossed!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

awwwwww! How will you be able to choose?!?! I'd just want them both 

Makes me sad we missed out on this stage, we met Vincent for the first time at 6 and a half weeks old. If we get another we're going to want daily pictures!!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Will try and get some updates soon! Not much change from the last pics except for the apricot around his eyes and top of head has faded. The other markings are unchanged and I really hope he keeps the colour on his ears. I see Honey still has hers so fingers crossed!


Biscuit should keep the ear colouring .. Honey's ears look a deeper colouring now she is older ... sometime they look apricot and other times more of a golden colouring ... 

Oh I do love my Cockapoos xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Rufini said:


> awwwwww! How will you be able to choose?!?! I'd just want them both
> 
> Makes me sad we missed out on this stage, we met Vincent for the first time at 6 and a half weeks old. If we get another we're going to want daily pictures!!!!!


Nothing better than following your puppies development from day 1  

I followed Picnic shortly after she was born .. and it was so exciting xxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you everyone – I obviously think they’re gorgeous too! 

Donna Elsie is lovely too but we had a cat called Elsa and I think it’s just a bit too close… 

I’ll happily give weekly updates if I can (bar next week when we’re skiing… no ILMC for a week, how will I cope?! ) As long as you don’t get bored!!!

Jane, I think the colour is lovely… I liked the name Dory which means golden but Marcus says it just reminds him of the dumb fish in Finding Nemo!  That said he likes 'Polly' which I really don't like so I should just discount his opinion :laugh: 

Katie – stop being naughty! I haven’t even got the first one home yet and definitely don’t have room for two with three cats too (famous last words…) 

Ruth – I’d be delighted with daily updates too but I have to remind myself that our breeder has a life outside of the pups…


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Ah Turi. Sooo sweet. It's going to be so hard to choose!!! xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I know... not sure how I'll do it. Will always mean leaving one behind


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Easy Turi .. go along and fall in love with one  

You will know the one for you when you see her xxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope so JoJo... however you know what I'm like


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Turi you may have to ask for Anne's help with this one ... she can tell you about each character as they develop and could help you choose the puppy to suit your needs...


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

That's a good idea - thanks JoJo. What I'd ideally like is an affectionate, fun, energetic, bomb-proof and easily trainable pup (not asking too much am I?! :laugh and of course some surprises! 

Most importantly, a shy puppy wouldn't be right for us - we're a loud couple and a loud family!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I would ask Anne ... I know a few will say you need to pick yourself .. but who better to ask than the breeder, she will be so pleased you value her advice and at the end of the day you want to be happy just as much as she wants to be happy each pups is going to the right home .... 

You loud NEVER .....   

By the way your requirements sound like all of my cockapoos ... so I dont think you will be disappointed .. ha ha ha


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Very loud. Yes, I know it’s surprising… 

Ok, I’ll ask Anne when we go and visit. Imagine it’s unlikely their personalities are showing at just 10 days… :laugh: 

But I’m pleased to hear that our expectations may not be all that unrealistic!


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

They are gorgeous. I like all of your names tho not so keen on Lyra - sounds like Lycra. It's your choice tho. We are going to call our new puppy Bo but my daughter prefers Belle.
Andrea x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi andrea .. have you picked a puppy yet? tell us more .. maybe I missed a thread (sorry if I have)... I like both Bo and Belle xxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Amh59 said:


> They are gorgeous. I like all of your names tho not so keen on Lyra - sounds like Lycra. It's your choice tho. We are going to call our new puppy Bo but my daughter prefers Belle.
> Andrea x


Hi Andrea!

I'd never thought of the similarity between Lyra and Lycra lol :laugh:

Lyra is the name of a female character in my favourite book of ALL time, Northern Lights (and the two that follow). She's strong, determined, intelligent and mischevious  Not stretchy though 

Our Blue Burmese is called Bluebell and answers to Bella and 'Bluebell dans la Poubelle' (which in French literally means 'Bluebell in the dustbin')! 

Turi x


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Turi said:


> Hi Andrea!
> 
> I'd never thought of the similarity between Lyra and Lycra lol :laugh:
> 
> ...


Turi, you are mad!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Haha - yes I am but I thought we'd established that ages ago (and that I was therefore the perfect Cockapoo owner!)?! 

It rhymes. Simples!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Amh59 said:


> They are gorgeous. I like all of your names tho not so keen on Lyra - sounds like Lycra. It's your choice tho. We are going to call our new puppy Bo but my daughter prefers Belle.
> Andrea x


Awww I love Belle


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

So cute! I've been following my puppy's journey since she was a wee little puppy in her mom's belly as well! It's a long wait, but has been such a fun experience for me! I love getting updates and seeing the litter changing. Once they are here it goes by so quickly. I just got a picture of mine. She is 5 weeks now, has a wavy coat and is very playful! It seems like i was just looking at pictures of her at 1 week old.

We also had to choose between 2. They looked very different, but i liked the look of both of them. It was a really hard choice, but i think everyone is right and you will fall in love with one. I did! Although it took me 3 days after meeting them to admit to myself that i loved one more than the other!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

They are quite adorable and I just love the name Belle!


----------

